# *** After Action Report *** 1/23/18 AK tsunami bug out



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

in regard to today's earthquake in AK - I thought I'd dig up a posting that I circulated earlier in the year >>>> a wintertime SHTF in AK - does the timing get any worse?

PREP Our Experiences in the Tsunami Evacuation 1/23/2018


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

same AK prepper that wrote & submitted the January 2018 AAR - submitted a new AAR for their recent bug out for the December earthquake ....

PREP Tsunami Bug-out #2 December 2018


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The way the coast is in AK a tsunami can be down right scary.

I saw some film footage, not sure if it was from the 1964 9.0 quake (strongest recorded in N. America, yet), that a wave focused going into an inlet and scoured the hills 800' (Yes 800 feet) above sea level. The hillside was barren, all the trees gone. That is something to think about, when building a home near such places, and if there is a tsunami warning.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> The way the coast is in AK a tsunami can be down right scary.
> 
> I saw some film footage, not sure if it was from the 1964 9.0 quake (strongest recorded in N. America, yet), that a wave focused going into an inlet and scoured the hills 800' (Yes 800 feet) above sea level. The hillside was barren, all the trees gone. That is something to think about, when building a home near such places, and if there is a tsunami warning.


that's actually one of my concerns about this church prep group's plan - Is their assembly and supply BOL high enough and located inland far enough? ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> that's actually one of my concerns about this church prep group's plan - Is their assembly and supply BOL high enough and located inland far enough? ....


What is the topography/bathemetry (sp?) like

It won't be that bad on regular coastline, it's inlets/bays where the surge has no place to go but get focused in a small space.

here is an example:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay,_Alaska_earthquake_and_megatsunami


----------

